# Dorian Yates: Blood & Guts Trainer



## K1 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Part 1: Chest and Biceps*

Bodybuilding.com Videos - Dorian Yates' Blood & Guts Trainer: Chest & Biceps


----------



## K1 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Part 2: Back*

Bodybuilding.com Videos - Dorian Yates' Blood & Guts Trainer: Back


----------



## K1 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Part 3: Dorian's Tips*

Bodybuilding.com Videos - Dorian Yates' Blood & Guts Trainer: Dorian's Tips


----------



## K1 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Part 4: Delts and Triceps*

Bodybuilding.com Videos - Dorian Yates' Blood & Guts Trainer: Delts & Triceps


----------



## K1 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Part 5: Legs*

Bodybuilding.com Videos - Dorian Yates' Blood & Guts Trainer: Legs


----------

